# Cant install Epson Stylus Photo 750 .. cups

## hulf

dmesg...

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x0001

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

..

cups./:

EPSON Stylus Photo Series CUPS v1.1  	

Printer State: idle, accepting jobs.

Device URI: epson:/dev/usb/lp0

( tryend to set it to  /dev/usblp0 .. I created the device but... )

In the cups device selectipon I have on usb1 ( dev/usb/lp0 ) the epson 750...says cups confin   :Confused: 

in selected epson drivers proto 750 .. .and tryed some other pps ( 740 ... ) ..

I cant make the printer print... The simplest thing there is. Man..  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## hulf

/var/log/cups/error_log 

D [05/Oct/2005:13:00:05 +0000] AcceptClient: 6 from localhost:631.

D [05/Oct/2005:13:00:05 +0000] ReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [05/Oct/2005:13:00:05 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=1

D [05/Oct/2005:13:00:05 +0000] ReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [05/Oct/2005:13:00:05 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=1

D [05/Oct/2005:13:00:05 +0000] ReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [05/Oct/2005:13:00:06 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=1

D [05/Oct/2005:13:00:06 +0000] CloseClient: 6

D [05/Oct/2005:13:01:07 +0000] CloseClient: 5

D [05/Oct/2005:13:01:07 +0000] CloseClient: 9

D [05/Oct/2005:13:04:51 +0000] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.    D [05/Oct/2005:13:04:51 +0000] ReadClient: 5 GET /admin/?op=modify-printer&printer_name=Epson HTTP/1.1                                      D [05/Oct/2005:13:04:51 +0000] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi started - PID = 6366                                                     I [05/Oct/2005:13:04:51 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=6366)

D [05/Oct/2005:13:04:51 +0000] SendCommand: 5 file=8

D [05/Oct/2005:13:04:51 +0000] AcceptClient: 6 from localhost:631.

D [05/Oct/2005:13:04:51 +0000] ReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [05/Oct/2005:13:04:51 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0

D [05/Oct/2005:13:04:52 +0000] CloseClient: 6

D [05/Oct/2005:13:04:53 +0000] ReadClient: 5 POST /admin HTTP/1.1

D [05/Oct/2005:13:04:53 +0000] CGI /usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi started - PID = 6368

I [05/Oct/2005:13:04:53 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=6368)

D [05/Oct/2005:13:04:53 +0000] SendCommand: 5 file=8

D [05/Oct/2005:13:04:53 +0000] AcceptClient: 6 from localhost:631.

D [05/Oct/2005:13:04:53 +0000] ReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [05/Oct/2005:13:04:53 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0

D [05/Oct/2005:13:04:53 +0000] ReadClient: 6 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [05/Oct/2005:13:04:53 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 6 status_code=0

D [05/Oct/2005:13:04:53 +0000] CloseClient: 6

D [05/Oct/2005:13:06:07 +0000] CloseClient: 5

help...

----------

## Cintra

you could try the gimp-print drivers for the photo 750.  

media-gfx/gimp-print

Installed: 5.0.0_beta4

works fine here on usb  :Smile: 

----------

## hulf

I emerged them...I hope I find some time to browze out howto use the gimp-print drivers on cups....

----------

## Cintra

 *hulf wrote:*   

> I emerged them...I hope I find some time to browze out howto use the gimp-print drivers on cups....

 shouldn't be difficult.. http://localhost:631/admin or if you have kde, control center/peripherals/printers..

btw I am using net-print/cups-1.1.23-r3

----------

## hulf

I have xfce .. ( has no printer mannager or something ).. When I try it with the cups http, I cant set gimp-print anywhere.

I think the driver shuld be selectable in the section 	Model/Driver for Printer... but its not..

Could it be that I have to recompile cups.. or gimp-print?

Thnx for your efforts..

----------

## Cintra

using http://localhost:631/admin you should be able to select device/usb, make/epson, model/cups+gutenprint

i'm afraid I haven't used xfce, so perhaps someone else can give a tip about that.

mvh

----------

## Cintra

Are you using the latest version of xfce? 

see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-349666-highlight-xfce+cups.html

and http://www.xfce.org/index.php?page=documentation&lang=en ref xfprint+cups

mvh

----------

## hulf

..in the Model/Driver for ... I dont have "cups+gutenprint" just CUPS 1.1 Stylus Photo series ..

Ill reemerge everythng ... or else I dont have a clue ..

----------

## hulf

Nope.reemerge didnt do it. How is the gimp-print handled by cups...co I have to compile cups with a extra flag to get it wotk in the driver selection?

I tryed:

escputil -n -u -r /dev/usb/lp0

The printer woke up and printed a few random lines on paper   :Confused: 

..xfprint-manager has only two options ... set default and properties.. proerties doesnt work...

----------

## Cintra

perhaps you need to do this..

"When you install gimp-print the drivers should show in http://localhost:631 list. The problem could be that you haven't restarted cups. You need to do that after installing gimp-print."

mvh

----------

## hulf

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7

...nope I restarted my PC offten since first installation ... Thats it ... 

I have no more ideas after more than 17h to get the printer woking. There must be something else. Tomorrow Ill test it on other distros ... and check the logs if they are the same or if theres something missing.

----------

## hulf

Install printer:

If you do not have a PostScript printer

    There are two sources for non-PostScript printer PPDs under CUPS:

    If your printer uses a CUPS Raster driver (Gimp-Print for CUPS, samsung's lpp kit, etc)

        Use the PPD file that came with the driver. Gimp-print, for example, will generate and install a set of PPD files at compile time.....

I checked the install-log and found no ppd installed@emerging gimp-print.

----------

## hulf

I found a driver that works .. but its bugy ..   stc740ih.upp 

After printing the test page the printer stops responding and dmesg is

rivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: error -19 reading printer status

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: error -19 reading printer status

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: error -19 reading printer status

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: error -19 reading printer status

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: error -19 reading printer status

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed

and doesnt work until I disconnect the printer from usb.

I dont know what im doing wrong with gimp-print. I emerge gimp-print ..

media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7  +cups +foomaticdb +gtk +nls -ppds +readline

I installed gnome-cups-manager and still have no gimp-print drivers.

----------

## Cintra

nothing in /usr/share/cups/model/gutenprint/ ? thats where gimp-print-5.0.0_beta4 puts them..

mvh

----------

## hulf

In /usr/share/cups/model/ is no directory.. but I have gimp-print installed.

----------

## Cintra

perhaps you should try the latest version..

----------

## hulf

I tryed latest ebuild...gimp-print-4.2.7..it shuld work.

----------

## Cintra

 *hulf wrote:*   

> I tryed latest ebuild...gimp-print-4.2.7..it shuld work.

 

it should, but there is a later one - 5.0.0_beta4 - you could try by putting 

```
media-gfx/gimp-print ~x86
```

 in 

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 which you might need to make first

I've been using it for ages with the same printer as yours

mvh

----------

## hulf

Ok...I tryed all combinations ... gimp-print ( old versions ) , gutenprint ( 5.00 ),  foomatic*, and others. Gutenprint has no ppd files ... neither does he install anything in the /usr/share/cups/modules directory. But it installs some xml thingys in the /usr/share/foomatic/db/ directory. 

I found this: 

The collected knowledge about printers, drivers, and driver options in XML files, used by foomatic-db-engine to generate PPD files.

and 

stp... General driver notes: This page provides data for the Gimp-Print 4.0.x series, if you are using Gimp-Print 4.2.x, go to the "gimp-print" page or use the Foomatic data delivered with the Gimp-Print package. ( stp shuld be the driver 4 my printer )

While installing gimp-print:

```
>>> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/opt/gutenprint-ijs.5.0-stp_cdxadjustment-1.xml

>>> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/opt/gutenprint-ijs.5.0-stp_brightness-1.xml

>>> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/opt/gutenprint-ijs.5.0-stp_enableinklimit.xml

>>> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/opt/gutenprint-ijs.5.0-stp_duplex.xml

>>> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/opt/gutenprint-ijs.5.0-printoutmode.xml

>>> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/opt/gutenprint-ijs.5.0-stp_gamma-1.xml

>>> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/opt/gutenprint-ijs.5.0-stp_enablegamma.xml

>>> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/opt/gutenprint-ijs.5.0-stp_enablebluedensity.xml

>>> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/opt/gutenprint-ijs.5.0-stp_yellowdensity-1.xml

>>> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/opt/gutenprint-ijs.5.0-stp_colorcorrection.xml

>>> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/opt/gutenprint-ijs.5.0-stp_resolution.xml

>>> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/opt/gutenprint-ijs.5.0-stp_inputslot.xml

>>> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/opt/gutenprint-ijs.5.0-stp_quality.xml

>>> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/opt/gutenprint-ijs.5.0-stp_inkset.xml

>>> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/opt/gutenprint-ijs.5.0-stp_bluedensity-1.xml

>>> /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/opt/gutenprint-ijs.5.0-stp_magentagamma-1.xml
```

...

Can you help me figuring out howto make ppd files from the xml's via foomatic ... or something.

Anyway .. thnx for the help Cintra.

----------

## Cintra

weird.. as well as the above, I have a whole bunch of ppd files:

```

...

/usr/share/cups/model/gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-r1800.5.0.ppd.gz

/usr/share/cups/model/gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-r200.5.0.ppd.gz

/usr/share/cups/model/gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-r210.5.0.ppd.gz

/usr/share/cups/model/gutenprint/5.0/C/stp-escp2-r300.5.0.ppd.gz

...

```

and I have files

```

Epson-Guten.ppd

Epson.ppd

in /etc/cups/ppd
```

did you have the cups flag set when emerging gimp-print, and cups in the USE= " " section of 'emerge info'?

mvh

Edit, just found this post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-380934-highlight-epson+stylus.html ref need for 'ppds' flag - see if thats in your emerge info... you'll need to put it in 

```
/etc/make.conf 
```

----------

## dStulle

I've had the same problem with gimp-print and CUPS.

I solved it like this...

emerge verbose gave me something like this...

```
# emerge gimp-print -pv

...

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7  +cups +foomaticdb +gtk +nls -ppds +r
```

then I added ppds to the gimp-print useflaggs... and got...

```
# echo media-gfx/gimp-print ppds >> /etc/portage/package.use

# emerge gimp-print -pv

...

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.7  +cups +foomaticdb +gtk +nls +ppds* +r
```

I emerged gimp-print again and restarted cups...

```
# emerge gimp-print

...

# /etc/init.d/cupsd restart

...
```

So I was able to select the gimp-print drivers in the CUPS web interface configuration and got a nice Printer Test Page...   :Wink: 

----------

## hulf

Uh..how couldnt I see this.

I emerged gimp-print with the flag. The new drivers are selectable now in cups.

The new gimp-print driver doesnt work for my model ( EPSON Stylus Photo 750 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-beta4 ) neither does the driver from the gimp-print-4.2.7 version. Cups sends the job in one second but printer doesnt respond. I dont think that the settings arent right cos the 740 driver works with same settings ( black and white ). I tryed to play arround with the printer configuration .. with no luck so far.

Thnx anyway for the help. Sory for bad english   :Razz: 

----------

## Cintra

I didn't remember ppds was in my make.conf either.. anyway, happy to hear things have moved along a bit.

All the best. Oh, and your English is no problem!

Mvh

----------

## hulf

Solved. 

I had to emerge hotplug and reemerge ghostscript (+cups). 

Then remove /etc/hotplug/isapnp.rc and restart cups. 

Cured the continous loop  "drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: error -19 readingprinter status" in dmesg. Printer now works.

Cintra send me you picture .. ill have it as my wallpaper   :Smile: 

----------

